# So what do you do on your wedding anniversry?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

When you're divorce isn't final yet and you're still living in the same house? Mine is Saturday. 22 years. My kids know and will surely point it out and expect something to happen.

For the past few years since things started going downhill I just got her some flowers and left them on the counter. She'd get me a card and that was pretty much it. We didn't acknowledge it to each other much less touch each other.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

For what would have been my 25th this past July I went to breakfast with a friend then later on that day I went for dinner and drinks with some of my oldest friends who were also in my bridal party. 

If you're divorcing why would you acknowledge it? Make plans and go enjoy yourself the best you can. Get your mind off it.

Remind yourself of this:
It's just another day, just another number.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Beach Guy ~

I just want to let you know that I feel your sadness and it sucks!

My STBXH has not acknowledged our anniversary for years.

Stupid me, I know. Major clue.

Be Strong.

VH


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it worked out for me. My youngest daughter wanted just me and her to go to grandma's for the weekend and we did, so I wasn't even home on the a-day. Not a word was said by anyone. First time in 22 years it hasn't been acknowledged in some way. Didn't bother me one bit.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

BeachGuy said:


> Well it worked out for me. My youngest daughter wanted just me and her to go to grandma's for the weekend and we did, so I wasn't even home on the a-day. Not a word was said by anyone. First time in 22 years it hasn't been acknowledged in some way. Didn't bother me one bit.


Good to hear it turned out alright. It's a good sign that it didn't bother you.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm dreading my wedding anniversary that's coming up, me and my H would have been married two years in October. Well legally we are married but obviously not being together just defeats that. I'm going to be at work during the day so that should be ok might plan something for the evening otherwise I might upset myself sitting at gone. 

And glad to know your day went well Beach guy !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Juicy said:


> I'm dreading my wedding anniversary that's coming up, me and my H would have been married two years in October. Well legally we are married but obviously not being together just defeats that. I'm going to be at work during the day so that should be ok might plan something for the evening otherwise I might upset myself sitting at gone.
> 
> And glad to know your day went well Beach guy !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Juicy-

Make plans to go for dinner and drinks with friends. I did that and I got through my 25th okay. The girls I went with have been my friends since I was 12-13 years old. They were bridesmaids in my wedding party. We had a great time.

Just another day - just another number....


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I worked. All. Night.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

HA
my anniversary is tomorrow.....WOULD have been married 14 years tomorrow.
Didn't even remember till I read this thread


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Unique Username said:


> HA
> my anniversary is tomorrow.....WOULD have been married 14 years tomorrow.
> Didn't even remember till I read this thread


Good for you.

Just another day. Just another number.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I might tell my ex-husband Happy Anniversary tomorrow when I drop off my son for the weekend 

bahahaha in ear shot of the OW/AP/Current wife


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know what we do on our wedding anniversary. We didn't even make it to a year.


----------

